# Pics From Last Couple Years



## TREV (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to say hello from Louisiana. I have never hunted in Georgia but I came across the site while looking for something dog hunting related.  Since this is about the only dog hunting forum I have found I was happy to join in and share with guys who have the same passion as me.  I have been dog hunting ever since I could walk in the Homochitto National Forest in S.W. Mississippi.  Since turkey season is now over I am really feeling the depression of no hunting season. I hope these pictures will help ease the pain for the ones feeling the same way I am. All the deer in the pictures were killed while dog hunting.  We killed more than this these are just some I have pictures of.


----------



## JohnK (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the post, looks good


----------



## Kawaliga (May 16, 2016)

Those are some good deer. I miss dog hunting, started when I was 12 years old in NW Florida.


----------



## specialk (May 17, 2016)

good deer and nice looking hounds too!.....grew up running walkers in VA and NC...I get to go back around xmas time and get on a chase or two........I have a pack of rabbit beagles here in GA and get to here some chases now too.......


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (May 17, 2016)

love seeing pics of bucks on boxes


----------



## grouper throat (May 19, 2016)

Nice pics. It's always a good time when doggin.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 19, 2016)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## PappyHoel (May 19, 2016)

Very cool thanks for sharing.  This is something that I've always wanted to do but I've never had the opportunity.  I've saved 5 priority points for deer dog quota hunts.  I have no idea what I would do without a dog...


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 19, 2016)

Hunted red bones back in the early 70's in Al. Good times for sure. Good looking long legs ya'll have. Thanks for sharing. Nice deer.


----------



## deerdg (May 24, 2016)

Nice dog kills


----------



## Brian Groce (Jul 1, 2016)

Good pics. Deer dogging ain't allowed where I am at but I do like to see a beagle or Fiest at work.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sweet!! What part of Louisiana you from? I grew up in Livingston parish and dog hunted there for years before moving to georgia 10 years ago. My old man still lives in the Bayou Sorrell.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 7, 2016)

Not a dog hunter, but sure do respect the ones who do it the right way.  Love the pics and some darn fine bucks too !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2016)

Sure makes me want to go Dogging, nice pics.


----------



## TREV (Aug 8, 2016)

kmaxwell3 said:


> Sweet!! What part of Louisiana you from? I grew up in Livingston parish and dog hunted there for years before moving to georgia 10 years ago. My old man still lives in the Bayou Sorrell.



Where did you live Livingston Parish? I live in Walker. 
There is a huge chunk of our group from Livingston Parish. Most of us run dogs in Mississippi and then run dogs back in Livingston parish when they close dog season in Mississippi.


----------

